# Clamping corners?



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Question:

How do you clamp right angle corners in structures - both full length and off length?

What I mean by off length is:

I just got a new loco maintenance building (ho) and it has 4 gables for the roof. The 2 outer gables attach to the sides of the building but are elevated (due to the door opening).

I can't figure out how to clamp that to glue it in place. I have it resting at a 90 angle at the moment, standing straight up - but if I touch the table of course it falls and I have to start all over again - 4 times so far 

Thanks as always in advance.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Novice,
Gluing buildings together requires 1) patience, 2) a steady hand, and 3) more patience 
During the past 4 months I've assembeled about 35 structures from kits. Some were simple but some, like yours, required a bit of patience in gluing the parts together. Roofs, and roof gables in particular, are a challenge. Not only that, but some kits are not quite as "exact" as we would like them to be, so they are extra-challenging. Many times I've had the parts lined up several times before attempting to apply the glue. It can be VERY frustrating!
To the best of my knowledge, there is no "clamp" for this procedure. I've always used my fingers as "clamps" and waited about 60 seconds for the glue to take hold. On a couple of occasions I've used masking tape to hold the part where I wanted it to be while the glue dried. I've also used a small rubber band to hold things together for awhile.
In any case, it's patience, practice, and more patience.
Good luck, and don't become discouraged because you'll do just fine!
Bob


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Bob

Trying my best to have patience - but it ain't easy lol.

My hands aren't steady enough to hold the pieces in place for any length of time - they shake a little, but just when I think I have it, my arm twitches or spasms and knocks the whole thing out of whack - good thing I never wanted to be a surgeon.

I built a 90º "resting" area on my model table and it works for most models - this one with the raised overhead though just doesn't sit right.

Forgot to do the windows first also - blah LOL.

I'd hate to make a resting mold for just one model  but looks like I may have to cause it's not holding at all.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nov,

See the discussion starting at Post #53 in the thread here ... look at the attached photos ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=67935

Also this thread, starting at Post #19.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=60693

(Credit to Steve441 on these.)


Photo from Steve441 ...









TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok TJ - that's very cool - where do I get one LOL ?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nov,

I fixed my post-links above ... they should work better now. Use the first link, then look down to Post 56 for the "where does the clamp come from" answer.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL, I just found it right before you posted that - thanks for everything - that's a fantastic find:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh ... more smart ideas from our members ...

Check out Skypup's magnetic jig ... see the photos in his first post of his thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6312

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeppers - thanks again TJ - you the man  - I think I've seen that somewhere and have tried to find magnets.

The HDepot near me looks at me as if I'm from Mars when I ask about magnets


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Novice,
My corner Ace Hardware store has several different sizes/shapes of magnets in bins right at the checkout. Ace is the place! 
Bob


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Also thin pin striping masking tape will work. I use it to hold pieces while glueing. Also I use Kicker with my glue sometimes. Careful with that though it can discolor plastic & paint. But the glue is dry instantly!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks CP - what is kicker?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Kicker is like super glue accelerator. Makes it dry instantly. Careful it can get hot. Spray or brush a small amount on glue and its done!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

CP,
My "kicker" usually goes into an old fashioned glass over ice with a splash of water! 
Bob


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I use Legos a lot. I can configure them to just about any kind of weird shape.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

^^^ That's a _REALLY_ good tip - thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought a cheap metal baking pan (about 6X9).
I then stick the two sides I wish to glue into a corner, put the magnets on the inside of the walls to hold them in place, then apply glue into the corners.
Works pretty good!
Bob


----------

